# Fishing permit for non-resident Dad



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi.
If anybody knows how to get an Ontario fishing permit for a non-resident, please tell me.
My Dad wants to go fishing (he is visiting). We went to BassPro and got the "tools" but he needs a permit ....
Canadian Tire won't sell for non-residents .... so much for tourism ...
Thanks in advance.
L


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Non-resident fishing licences are also available through the mail by calling the Ontario Ministry of Natural Resources at 1-800-667-1940.

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/LetsFish/2ColumnSubPage/STEL02_165323.html

Non-resident of Canada Fishing License Options

The non-resident license fees stated in this website are in effect from January 1, 2008, until December 31, 2008. For the location of the license issuer nearest you, contact the Ministry of Natural Resources.

NOTE: The GST is included in the fees listed here.

*

Licence Type-------------------------------------Available From-----------------------------------------Cost*
Sport Fishing Licence - valid for the calendar year 2000+ licence issuers throughout the province $65.77
Conservation Fishing Licence - valid for the calendar year 2000+ licence issuers throughout the province $40.26
Eight-day Sport Fishing Licence * 2000+ licence issuers throughout the province $42.22
Eight-day Conservation Fishing Licence * 2000+ licence issuers throughout the province $24.55
One-Day Sport Fishing Licence (Great Lakes & connecting waters including Lake St. Clair, Rondeau Bay, St. Lawrence River and Lake St. Francis) licence issuers located on the Great Lakes $17.67
Non-resident Angling Licence for a Member of an Organized Camp ServiceOntario counters $3.92 per child
Lake St. Joseph tags Lake St. Joseph tourist operator from whom accommodation is obtained No charge

* Eight-day fishing licences are valid for eight consecutive calendar days. A calendar day is a 24-hour period starting at 12:00 a.m.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

ROFLMAO @ permit  

The fish will bite regardless. They don't ask to see ID.

Don't be a tool. Its like getting a Dog License.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Pablo said:


> ROFLMAO @ permit
> 
> The fish will bite regardless. They don't ask to see ID.
> 
> Don't be a tool. Its like getting a Dog License.


except when you're caught, i've seen ppl get their rods/gear taken away...

IMO if you're a resident you shouldn't have to get one... 
north of muskoka I've never seen them check,.... central ontario is harsh for it though...
same with boating licenses... i got mine though  good for life


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

hojimoe said:


> except when you're caught, i've seen ppl get their rods/gear taken away...
> 
> IMO if you're a resident you shouldn't have to get one...
> north of muskoka I've never seen them check,.... central ontario is harsh for it though...
> same with boating licenses... i got mine though  good for life


So you buy a $40 rod and dig up some worms- it'll run you less than a fishing license


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I had a friend who was fined big time for not having a licence...

Borrow someones kid.. Take them out. If the they come by just say you were casting for him. LOL


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The money goes towards conservation anyway, so I always get mine. Never been asked for it once.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Would it work if you said "I'm not fishing, I'm turtling"


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Pablo said:


> So you buy a $40 rod and dig up some worms- it'll run you less than a fishing license


They can confiscate anything in your possession. That means boat, car, cash, lucky rabbits foot, whatever.

Section 92 of the Fish and Wildlife Conservation Act deals with seizure and forfeiture

http://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_97f41_e.htm#BK105

Support the fisheries if you want fish left for the future.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Pablo said:


> ROFLMAO @ permit
> 
> The fish will bite regardless. They don't ask to see ID.
> 
> Don't be a tool. Its like getting a Dog License.


You must look up the definition of tool because complying with the law would definitely not make one a tool. A friend of my dad's was caught on our lake (Rice) without a license and was fined, towed in and had to pay a sort of impounding fee for his boat. Not good news, not to mention it's irresponsible. You go on and on about the well being of fish, etc, yet you don't support the conservation of our fisheries? Whoa, someone learned you good!!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

kweenshaker said:


> You must look up the definition of tool because complying with the law would definitely not make one a tool. A friend of my dad's was caught on our lake (Rice) without a license and was fined, towed in and had to pay a sort of impounding fee for his boat. Not good news, not to mention it's irresponsible. You go on and on about the well being of fish, etc, yet you don't support the conservation of our fisheries? Whoa, someone learned you good!!


i don't support fishing period actually.

*You must look up the definition of tool because complying with the law would definitely not make one a tool
*

yersh it does


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Pablo said:


> i don't support fishing period actually.


Ahh, you don't eat fish?


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

They have a great system in Angus, the conservation hired a bunch of students to walk the shoreline and ask to see the permits. If you don't have you, they sell you a temporary then and there. 

The down fall is that if you don't buy one, a few minutes later the "River Cop" will show up.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Shattered said:


> They have a great system in Angus, the conservation hired a bunch of students to walk the shoreline and ask to see the permits. If you don't have you, they sell you a temporary then and there.
> 
> The down fall is that if you don't buy one, a few minutes later the "River Cop" will show up.


that's almost cheating!! lol
But I bet a lot of people don't even realize you need a permit.
More probably just don't care though. Grr


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

kweenshaker said:


> that's almost cheating!! lol
> But I bet a lot of people don't even realize you need a permit.
> More probably just don't care though. Grr


It sounds worse than it is, but lots of regulars simply wait for them. They find it's too much of a bother to drive around to get the permit, so they wait and let the permit come to them.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok, thanks, I've got it.

777 Bay Street suite m212 booth 41 (no line-up).

Thanks again.
L


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

kweenshaker said:


> Ahh, you don't eat fish?


Don't eat fish don't catch fish


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Don't eat fish don't catch fish


Do not worry. My dad will not catch any ... All he got untill now it's a golf ball and a cold.
L


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Don't eat fish don't catch fish


good for you!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Shattered said:


> They have a great system in Angus, the conservation hired a bunch of students to walk the shoreline and ask to see the permits. If you don't have you, they sell you a temporary then and there.
> 
> The down fall is that if you don't buy one, a few minutes later the "River Cop" will show up.


Wow, this is a great idea. I wish Ontario can adopt this province wide. It'll definately help out in many fronts.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Pablo said:


> ROFLMAO @ permit
> 
> The fish will bite regardless. They don't ask to see ID.
> 
> Don't be a tool. Its like getting a Dog License.


I think the point that is trying to be made here is since you have nothing constructive to say on the matter, why say anything at all?

Lili I hope you and your Dad have a great time fishing! Good on you for doing the mature, responsible thing.


----------

